# Sasquatch Spotted!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Found good ol' Sas today. At a local store that makes and sells metal 'art'.

Shoot, he didn't even stop and ask about having lunch with me. :vs_mad:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They'll be hearing from my lawyer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

He was just getting good Gulf gas for his Dodge......

BPH, I think he had the skitters, and was off to the restroom...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> He was just getting good Gulf gas for his Dodge......
> 
> BPH, I think he had the skitters, and was off to the restroom...


Yeah,........ but,........... he didn't have to stomp on the butterflies!


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

About six miles from my house up on a hilside inn the woods off a two lane, some one has very cleverly placed a silhouette of yeti, it really surprises you when you catch it between the trees


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My youngest used to be so scared of Sasquatch; not our Squatch of course, but Sasquatches in general. That was because we went to this North West Native American thing where they put on a show and fed everyone a salmon diner. They told this story about how Sasquatch used to grab little Indian children who strayed too far from their camp. 

Getting her to bed was a tough ordeal for weeks afterward.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, which one did you see?

The big, ugly hairy one, or that creature that hides in the forest?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, which one did you see?
> 
> The big, ugly hairy one, or that creature that hides in the forest?


There's a difference????


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

inceptor said:


> There's a difference????


Well, we could ask him. What part of the forest does he haunt?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, we could ask him. What part of the forest does he haunt?


We are everywhere and nowhere.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We are everywhere and nowhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

I would definitely buy that just to hide it in the woods where it's barely visible from the road. Would make for a good laugh if you could sit and watch somewhere nearby.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, which one did you see?
> 
> The big, ugly hairy one, or that creature that hides in the forest?


Are you asking me? :tango_face_smile: No, it was just this Indian lady telling the story.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have a local shop that sells these. I want to commission someone to make one that you screw into a tree that would just stare at my buddies treestand at sunup.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I saw Sasquatch today!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I thought I saw Sasquatch today!!!


That's my cousin Bob.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That's my cousin Bob.


Because if he falls off, that's what he'll be doing.......


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And another sighting...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> And another sighting...


I saw that guy! he came right up behind me at the shore in Atlantic City. Right about dusk...I heard this strange sound, "Wuh, wuh, wuh", turned around smelled his breath and oh, huh! It was awful. Truly terrified me and I high tailed it right outta there!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> And another sighting...


That's a Wookie.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn.... he sure gets around. Spotted 'im yesterday on the other side of town.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Damn.... he sure gets around. Spotted 'im yesterday on the other side of town.
> 
> View attachment 99757


You're worse than Amazon Alexa spying on me. Cant a Squatch wander in peace!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You're worse than Amazon Alexa spying on me.......


No I'm not.

And you left your cappuccino machine on... would you like me to turn it off for you?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Dammit! I saw 'im agin this mornin'!!!! And he's sneaking up on some poor, wheel-chair-bound old man who's just tending to his yard.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Dammit! I saw 'im agin this mornin'!!!! And he's sneaking up on some poor, wheel-chair-bound old man who's just tending to his yard.
> 
> View attachment 100261


You ever think that wiley old man might be coming at me. Those ol' folks are crafty and mean.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You ever think that wiley old man might be coming at me. Those ol' folks are crafty and mean.


Nah. He was just pickin' weeds out of the cracks in the concrete. And here YOU come, thinking, "Ohh, I'll bet he tastes like chicken!"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nah. He was just pickin' weeds out of the cracks in the concrete. And here YOU come, thinking, "Ohh, I'll bet he tastes like chicken!"


Most likely mint chicken because they all wear menthol rub. Yuck! I hate mint.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

_"Sasquatch spotted!"_

Couldn't be our 'Squatch, he's striped not spotted...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here he is again! This time, in _my neighbors' back yard_!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn, dude. You sure didn't waste any time starting a family. Here's the WHOLE HERD!!!!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks like he's branched out into franchising multi-tools.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Looks like he's branched out into franchising multi-tools.
> 
> View attachment 109515


For the record I did not sign off on this. They will be receiving a letter from my lawyer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I was going to ask if you are seeing any profits from the merchandise?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> For the record I did not sign off on this. They will be receiving a letter from my lawyer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You don't like being portrayed with a hole in your head? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You don't like being portrayed with a hole in your head? :vs_laugh:


Or my buttocks being used as a beer bottle opener.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You don't like being portrayed with a hole in your head? :vs_laugh:


He has been called a tool more than once.....and not just by Denton.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Or my buttocks being used as a beer bottle opener.


So you prefer this way?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

_ATTENTION TEXAS_

Squatch sighting near Houston. Possibly near or in the airport. You can tell the Squatch by his drink. If you see a hairy beast drinking a dog head fish IPA stay clear. The Squatch maybe unruly due to flight transfers.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> _ATTENTION TEXAS_
> 
> Squatch sighting near Houston. Possibly near or in the airport. You can tell the Squatch by his drink. If you see a hairy beast drinking a dog head fish IPA stay clear. The Squatch maybe unruly due to flight transfers.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I quit drinking last year except for every once in a while.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

We were camping one time and the kids were in their own tent. I woke up to hear an ungodly screech from across the lake. Unworldly sounding. Of course I woke the ole guy up and we both huddled in the tent wondering what the hell it was. It got closer and closer and I was sure any second huge claws would tear through the tent and rip up to shreds. It finally fading away and we fell asleep again. Turns out the kids never even woke up. I asked the ranger the next day what the hell it was and it turned out to be a screech owl. LOL. Such whimps, like we have anything that will kill you in Iowa except another human.


----------

